# Going on my 5th day of a migraine! Help!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it's time to make a dr apt for this!
I'm extremely frustrated and don't know why it is now for almost 5th day of an extreme headache, pretty sure we are at migraine status but lights don't bitter me so much as long as they are freaking bright like the sun and I'm sitting here listening to my boyfriend play video games so sound is okay, keeps my mind somewhat off of the pain in my head!

Any ideas to what maybe causing this?

I have my wisdome teeth coming in currently and originally was thinking it was from the pain of that but don't think so cause they dint hurt anymore for the time being at least.

This last march ('12) I was in a car accident and had a nasty concision 
Wouldn't think it would be from that

Haven't had any recent falls or hit my head on anything 
Advil, water, healthy food nothing is helping!
Iv tried a massage, deep breathing, being in a dark silent room 
Telling you nothing is helping
It's in the front part of my head, by my eyes 
I get kinda dizzy sometimes if I'm up moving around

I have a bit of stress in my life right now but nothing I can't handle, mean iv had way more stress in my life before.

Any suggestions would be great
If I wake up tomorrow and don't feel better I might just cry
It's starting to get me really down


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My suggestion is to call your doctor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yup doing that first thing in the morning


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

While I agree with calling the doctor in the morning, it could very well be allergies. Since I usually refuse to go to the doctor (only if completely necessary..even though I broke my wrist and ankle and didn't go [BAD on my part]), I've had migraines for days upon days due to allergies. I'm working in a warehouse right now 7-9 hours a day with a half hour break and I've constantly had a headache..next paycheck I'll be buying a box or two of claritin to hopefully stop it, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't think this is allergies, haven't been around hay and it's not dusty where in at, very clean and it's been raining outside 
No sneezing or itchy era or itchy skin
But good thinking!
Thanks!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think migrains can sometimes be caused when your neck is out of alignment. especially if they aren't something you've dealt with for all your life, but rather something that started and might be connected to an injury.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Tiny 
That's what the boyfriend is thinking as well
I got a dr apt for 11am tomorrow
I'll let you know what happens


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Have you seen a chiropractor after your car accident? 

I get headaches from seasonal allergies and I have to take a non drowsy decongestant like Pseudophedrineand a antihistamine like Zyrtec*. *

My heating pad and "rice sock" warmed in the microwave are my best friends for headaches as well.

I am so sorry you have had one for so long. I know it is just miserable. *gentle hugs*
https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...a=X&ei=jTWqUNDDF5Dg8ASg0oHQDQ&ved=0CDAQvwUoAA


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon & that the Dr. has some answers for you.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys
Slept like crap lat night, feeling so so sick with the same freaking headache
Really hope the dr can help relive this
Going to to burry myself in pillows now...dr apt at 11, thank god for my loving boyfriend who is taking me!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Was checking in to see how it went and just realized you must be in a different timezone.

Here's hoping 11am comes quickly for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry about your migraine, Klassic. I have no cures for you, unfortunately. I get ocular migraines, and I just have to wait them out. 

Please let us know what the doctor tells you!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Turns out I have a ear infection an build up of lots of wax and it is also from my wisdom teeth, muscles in my rad just are overworked and my neck is sore from that as well, got my ears cleaned out, weird sensation!!! Got extremely dizzy! Now waiting for disgarge papers and I can get my antibiotics and pain reliver


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! It's a great thing you went in! Hopefully this is an "easy fix".


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I got a shot in the but for pain relief and they gave me vailume....texted my mom and she responded I should be flying high as a kite soon....lol


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad it was fixable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I was going to say sinus, ear infection. This happens to me when I get those. My whole face hurts, teeth, ears, feel like I was hit in the face by a truck. Glad you found out what it was. Get well soon!!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh my mom gave me something similar to Valium for my headaches to give me some relief when I was back home visiting. Do you know how awkward and slightly embarrassing it is to have that sucker hit you when you are out to dinner in front of your parents? Then 5 minutes later I didn't care =D. Definitely gave me a much needed break!

I hope you are feeling good soon! Get in some comfortable clothes and a good snuggle dog/cat and take a nap!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I'm already starting to feel better. Planning in putting on my fleece Jammie's and laying down by the fireplace with my puppy to watch some movies!! I have to take three different meds and I the headachs get any worse in the next two days to go back. My mom and I got comfort food at the store and now on our way home so I can rest!
Thanks again you guys!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are getting these headaches every day at the SAME time....it could be cluster headaches....pain in the eyes? I was diagnosed with these, it took a whole year to resolve with medication.....a very small percentage of people get these headaches and even a smaller percentage of those are women. They are also termed suicide headaches because people cannot get rid of them and the pain is on a scale way beyond that of a migraine and people have been recorded as killing themselves to end it.......the pain in my eye(s) was so bad they thought I had glaucoma and sent me to a neurologist and an eye specialist.....it's that rare in women......please do see your GP......


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Turns out I have a ear infection an build up of lots of wax and it is also from my wisdom teeth, muscles in my rad just are overworked and my neck is sore from that as well, got my ears cleaned out, weird sensation!!! Got extremely dizzy! Now waiting for disgarge papers and I can get my antibiotics and pain reliver


Oh darn.....NOW the rest of the posts show up.....sorry! Glad to see you don't have any other funky stuff going on!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Doctor to make sure it's not anything life threatening, then Chiropractor. It could very well be related to the car crash.

OOOPSY, disregard, I just saw the bit about getting your ears cleaned out and the infection. That'll do it!


----------

